# update to my tank I been away working on it



## ronmarsh99 (Feb 18, 2011)

been away working on the tank have a look let me know what you think, Should have water in it very soon, it's been a long road
Here is my youtube channel with all the steps I had to take to get it where it's at.

http://www.youtube.com/user/99ronmarsh?feature=mhee


Also add me if you like.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

You've done a great job there man, I take it, its going to be a saltwater, and what do you plan on stocking it with.


----------



## ronmarsh99 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks yes it will be salt water, Not all sure whats going into it yet but it will be a reef tank.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm envious! That's going to turn out great, and I can't wait to see water in there. I may start building my own custom stand this week, so I may need to pester you with a few questions.

One question, and I'm sure you've already answered it somewhere, but what skimmer is that? It looks like a monster!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks good! I like your stand!


----------



## ronmarsh99 (Feb 18, 2011)

Betta Man Thanks  Was alot of work

Funlad3 here is a link to the skimmer it's worth $700 Canadian it's crazy. I picked it up for $300 used, Add me as a friend on youtube I will have many more vidoes to come, how did you make out with your tank? 

http://www.aqua-medic.com/turboflotor_5000_shorty.shtml


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

That is a crazy skimmer! Hook up four 90s and you'd still be fine!

Anyways, my tank is doing well after my fish stopped dropping like flies. My hammer needs to be fragged, my wrasse is eating like a pig and can be hand fed, (but not caught?) and I might be getting a few small frags today. No new fish for me until I move my tank onto a new stand and tweak a few things... I don't want to stress out anyone I don't have to!


----------



## ronmarsh99 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thats cool, I had aleak in the skimmer that I needed to fix was a seal, Now I'm fixing another leak from the return pump, I think I have that fixed now, Then I can start the water flow, My water is starting to clear up, Should have another video coming out in a few days.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

You're getting close!


----------



## ronmarsh99 (Feb 18, 2011)

I had a PVC blow out from the return pump, was so LUCKY I was home at the time, sounded like a pop, so I went over to see was it was and I had water going every where, So I killed the power for everything right away!!! when I picked up the return pump the guy gave me his old PVC pipe for it, Not a good idea to use it, So today I'm going to replace the hole thing, Can't take that chance of it happening again, if I was'nt home the girlfriend woould have had no idea what to do. Anyways the out come to this is don't use old PVC piping.


----------



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

Sexy tank


----------

